# Hi Im new to this site!



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi there, this is my first time to this site, I'm hoping to find others who are in the same situation as me to talk to. I'm 24, Ive had 6 failed attempts of IUI at the Newcastle Centre for Life. I have no known fertility problems, however my husband has Klinefelters Syndrome which has left him infertile, therefore our only hope is via donor sperm. I'm due to start my first cycle of IVF on the 10th August. I'm certainly not letting myself build up any hopes for this as Ive been devastated by all of the other failed attempts.

I hope to make some new friends on here and look forward to speaking to you all

xx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

scarletbuster

Welcome to fertility friends, you've found the right place for lots of support, everyone on here is so supportive.  why not join us on the north easties board, everyone is lovely, theres also a centre for life thread which you will find fellow north easties to share their stories.

  with your treatment.  Sending you lots of         

love suexxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ewok (Jul 17, 2009)

SB - I m pretty new to this site too and wish you all the best.


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya  

Welcome to FF.

I'm in a pretty much similar situation to yourself.  My hubby also has Klinfelters so we're having to use a donor.  Everything seems okay with me though I do have a thin womb lining.  We've had 2 natural IUI's which were unsuccessful and 2 abandoned medicated IUI's.  We're also at the CFL.

I wish you the best of luck for your upcoming IVF.  I start the drugs on 4th Aug for the next attempt of medicated IUI, I'm on the IVF protocol this time as my body over rode the drugs last time  

Feel free to send me a private message if I can be of any help.

Best Wishes, Charlie x


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

scarletbuster and welcome to Fertility Friends 

There are lots of members on here who are or have been in the same situation and also i know quite a few members who have had unsuccessful IUI's and then been successful with ivf  Going through treatment (tx) is such an emotional time and it is very hard once we've experienced it not working to build our hopes up too much  Luckily FF is brilliant for being able to chat to people who know exactly how we are feeling and who completely understand our fears. We all support each other through our journeys and members are always happy to share their experiences and give advice to each other 

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## monkey29 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi scarlettbuster

I'm pretty new at all this as well. Me and my dh are also at CFL and using donor sperm due to hubby being azoospermic due to cancer treatment as a kid. Hope you dont mind me asking but how long did you wait to be matched with a donor? we have been waiting since February 2009 and it is starting to drive me a bit mad, they told us it would be a 8-10 month wait but no communication as yet!

Good luck with your tx hope all is going well


----------



## scarletbuster (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello there,

We were told that we could possibly be waiting upto two years for a donor. I think we were contacted in about 10 months to go to clinic where we were told they had two similar matches. It turned out one was perfect and we started IUI about a month later. The whole process is rather slow and I totally hated all of the waiting in between each appointment. Drove me  !!

What treatment are you having? I had 6 unsucessful IUI's and our first IVF in Aug/Sept. I am now 7 weeks pregnant!! Still can't believe it and Im completely paranoid something is going to go wrong but we can just  . Believe me the worry and the stress all starts tenfold once you get that  !!

Let me know how you get in touch,

Thanks for contacting me!

Scarlet xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Scarlet, just wanted to say hello and wish you luck     

She   xxx


----------



## monkey29 (Sep 27, 2009)

scarletbuster said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We were told that we could possibly be waiting upto two years for a donor. I think we were contacted in about 10 months to go to clinic where we were told they had two similar matches. It turned out one was perfect and we started IUI about a month later. The whole process is rather slow and I totally hated all of the waiting in between each appointment. Drove me !!
> 
> ...


Hi scarlett

Huge congrats on the BFP so happy for you and you give me hope that it might be my turn soon!! we are having DIUI as I have no known fertility issues. I tried to speak to the nurse at CFL today but she wasnt in, I am now at the point where I am sick of waiting!! I am hoping there will be some news soon otherwise the poor staff will be sick to death of me when I start phoning them every other day!!

hope all goes wellxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi 
I have just had my first IVF with a sperm donor due to hubby's complete azoospermia and I am nearly 14 weeks pregnant. I am 38.
It was no where near as bad as I thought it would be. Try to stay positive.

I went to the London Womens Clinic who have a large donor bank and once I decided I wanted to start treatment I was given a donor within a week. Unless you have very specific characteristics there is no wait for a donor there. You could enquire about purchasing sperm there and having it transferred to your clinic. The other option is the Eurosperm bank in denmark that has UK approved donors - only about 20 or so at a time that meet the anonymity rules, but they export by next day delivery.

Don't let them waste precious time. I let the NHS and various circumstances waste about 4 years for me. If I had known how straight forward private treatment would be I would have done it years ago.


----------

